# Slow developing chick?



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I have 4 chicks 5-7 weeks old in the brooder. Three are clutch-mates and are about 5 weeks. The fourth is the oldest at almost 7 weeks old. One of the younger ones is slow in growth and feathering out. She looks like she is 3 weeks. I have had all of them 5 weeks so I know she is older than she looks. No one picks on her or pecks at her so I know her size doesn't seem to bother the other 3. She eats a lot and is always drinking and eating.

My question is is it common to have a few chicks in the bunch that are slower to feather than others?


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Sounds like a bantam hopped the fence 

Hard to say - we have had some that kind of did the same - slow to grow, but made it there eventually! :thumbraise:


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

LincTex said:


> Sounds like a bantam hopped the fence
> 
> Hard to say - we have had some that kind of did the same - slow to grow, but made it there eventually! :thumbraise:


Funny thing is she was the first to start feathering out but seems to have massively slowed down now. Well I'd hate to have to keep her in the brooder when everyone else goes out to the coop.


----------

